# Would like to track my 335xi...what to do?



## cb4 (Jul 8, 2009)

I know its not an ideal track car, but this car was all about compromise when I bought it. I sold my 99 M3 and moved into a year round all wheel drive family car. I've been to a couple of DE events with the old M3 and don't want to give it up and I am not ready for a dedicated track car.

So that being said what do I need to do to prepare my car for the track? I am planning on 2-3 DE events a year, the rest of the time I use the car for my daily commute. I don't want to spend a ton of money (2-3k max). Things I've heard:
1 - new coilovers would be a good idea - (which ones work with the 335xi and are good for both track and everyday driving)
2 - Cooling on this car is a problem - My 2008 335xi does not have the sports package if that matters, but I hear that something needs to be done to the cooling system or the engine will overheat on the track

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ChipB (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't know much about the 335iX, although I have heard about the oil cooling issues, so be sure to investigate a solution for that. I, like you, just got into HPDEs this year, and did three events over the summer. My advice after my first three sessions is:

1. Go slow on the mods. You do not need to worry about upgraded suspension parts until you develop the skill to take advantage of them. Perhaps after 3 - 4 events you'll have a better idea as to whether this hobby is really what you want to spend money on.

2. First is check your brake pads, and buy new ones if you're close to the end on them. You can use stock pads for now - they should be OK for your first couple of sessions, but as you gain experience you will find that you are braking later and harder into the corners, which will cause extreme heat build up in the brakes. Result is (best case) some pronounced fade toward the end of the track session, or (worse) some deposting of pad material on the rotors themselves, which will cause vibration when you brake. So your first real mod will probably be to install pads intended for both street and "light track" duty. Don't get race pads (yet) - but a higher-performing pad that is designd to withstand higher temps, like Hawk HPS or HP Plus.

3. Next is tires. You'll chew up your stock run flats pretty quick. I would recommend getting a cheap set of dedicated wheels and good street-legal tires - like Bridgestone RE-11's, Yokohama ADVAN AD-08's, or Dunlop Durezza Star Specs. You should be able to get a complete set shipped from Tirerack to your house for under $2K. Then buy yourself a floor jack (if you don't have one already), so that you can put these on at home and drive to the track. Do not think about race compond tires - most clubs don't allow novices to run with them.

4. Only after several HPDE events should you worry about suspension changes. So post back in a year and I'm sure folks will have plenty of ideas of things to spend money on. Just keep in mind that you're not driving an M3, so a lot of what that crowd will recommend may not be directly applicable to the iX.

One last piece of advice regarding tools - as a minimum you should come with a torque wrench for your lug nuts and a good tire pressure gauge. I also bring a portable compressor - the kind that runs off the cigarette lighter socket. Beyond that - you should always have an extra set of brake pads with you just in case, and the tools for changing them - although in a pinch you can always borrow tools from others.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

ChipB is right on... start off easy. I'd even stay on your stock run-flats for the first weekend. You won't put that much wear on them the first time and it might be better to make sure you really want to do this before you drop $1500-2000 on wheels and tires. 
If the first time goes well, then get the new pads (Hawk HP+ works very well for me) and start thinking about the tires/wheels. About the time you wear out the tires you'll probably be ready to R-compounds, if you want to go that way. 
After the first DE you will probably also want to add an oil cooler since I understand 335s (especially the early ones) are very prone to overheating, especially the oil. 
After 2 or 3 DEs you'll be in a much better position to know what, if any, suspension mods will work best for you. I generally recommend heavier roll bars before springs/shocks/coilovers, but that is somewhat car dependent.
Just remember, there is no hurry, it's all about having fun!


----------

